# St Athan boys village - May 2014



## Onmyown (May 11, 2014)

Hi, this is the first time visiting the site and first time I've tried posting some pics. The village is now collapsing in parts. I came here as a young boy many years ago for a weekend football tournament.There are numerous reports regarding this splore so i'll just try and post some pics. Hope you enjoy

Right, this is the last try or it's going through the window!



IMG_0841a by Leigh James, on Flickr



IMG_0842a by Leigh James, on Flickr




IMG_0844a by Leigh James, on Flickr



IMG_0846a by Leigh James, on Flickr



Light shafts by Leigh James, on Flickr



IMG_0861a by Leigh James, on Flickr



IMG_0862a by Leigh James, on Flickr



IMG_0863a by Leigh James, on Flickr



IMG_0864a by Leigh James, on Flickr



IMG_0867a by Leigh James, on Flickr



IMG_0876a by Leigh James, on Flickr



IMG_0877a by Leigh James, on Flickr



IMG_0882a by Leigh James, on Flickr



IMG_0895aa by Leigh James, on Flickr


----------



## Onmyown (May 11, 2014)

Sorry fella's, it appears that I c*cked it up somewhere along the line. I'll try to ammend and repost


----------



## krela (May 12, 2014)

There are some instructions here: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]


----------



## Onmyown (May 12, 2014)

*St Athans boys village - May 2014*

I sure will get there


----------



## Onmyown (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Krela, think I've got it now.


----------



## krela (May 12, 2014)

Yay you're there. One last thing though, in future could you just edit your original post rather than leave a trail of lots of broken posts!

I've merged the photos with your original post this time so it's all at the top.

Thank you.


----------



## cunningplan (May 12, 2014)

I see you like the church as well  some great photos of the place, it looks like its still hanging on


----------



## Onmyown (May 12, 2014)

Yeah,cheers Cunningplan, I was only there for 30 mins or so, my missus was in the car and wouldn't venture outside. The church is solid enough and should withstand the weather for a good while.


----------



## LittleOz (May 12, 2014)

Nicely shot, thanks for persevering with the post. Freddie looks to be surviving quite well.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 13, 2014)

I,m pleased you stuck with it,great photos.


----------



## muppix (May 13, 2014)

This was one of my first ever explores, always nice to see a site still hanging around. Keep at it mate!


----------

